# Help please Bristolians



## Miscellaneous (Apr 25, 2006)

Which station is more central to Bristol- Temple Meads or Parkway? (Also are there any travelodges/places like that) near either of them?

One last thing, what is there to do on Wednesday 3rd May during daytime (apart from shop?)

That is all.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2006)

Temple Meads. Parkway's in the middle of nowhere (but there is a crappy hotel nearby).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 25, 2006)

temple meads is the one in bristol - parkway's on the outskirts.

quite a few travelodge-type hotels near the station.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2006)

temple meads

even from my exile in hackney i know that


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 25, 2006)

parkway is spooky and too big for it's boots.

It was built to make the various stokers living in the sticks to make themselves feel special. They can pretend they live in the countryside *and* in the city.

They are fooling no-one but themselves.

Go to Temple Meads. It's a real station.


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2006)

*Irrelevant information!*

Parkway means a shorter journey for me from Reading. And it takes less time to get home from Parkway than it does from Temple Meads


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 25, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> temple meads
> 
> even from my exile in hackney i know that



Pah, damned city dwellers know everything.

We dont get many trains down 'ere. 

Thanks for the station help all.

Now what the fuck do I do for a day in Bristol(which doesnt include binge drinking)?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 25, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Parkway means a shorter journey for me from Reading. And it takes less time to get home from Parkway than it does from Temple Meads



 

You misguided parkwaydian fetishist.

(Sometimes I do use Parkway, as it's about the same distance from me as Temple Meads, but it's a still a grubby corrogated hole pretending to be a real station.)


----------



## Isambard (Apr 25, 2006)

Aye but it has faster trains to London innit that don't trundle via Bath and Chippers.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Aye but it has faster trains to London innit that don't trundle via Bath and Chippers.



Does it? How rubbish


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 25, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Aye but it has faster trains to London innit that don't trundle via Bath and Chippers.



It's official. 

Parkway station users hate Bath and Chippers.   

You heard it hear first.


----------



## Iam (Apr 25, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Temple Meads. Parkway's in the middle of nowhere (but there is a crappy hotel nearby).



No it isn't


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Temple Meads. Parkway's in the middle of nowhere (but there is a crappy hotel nearby).



How the fuck do you know that?


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2006)

I am very, very disappointed in everyone on this thread.

Every self respecting Bristolian knows that when asked which station is more central you say *Parkway*!

'cos it's funny 

*shakes head sadly*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 25, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> Which station is more central to Bristol- Temple Meads or Parkway? (Also are there any travelodges/places like that) near either of them?
> 
> One last thing, what is there to do on Wednesday 3rd May during daytime (apart from shop?)
> 
> That is all.


Go to Pieminister in Stokescroft  
Got to St Werburgs and wander around the city farm, marvel at the eco homes and have a pint at the Farm pub


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Shops are rubbish at the moment, half of them have been demolished. Get the no 8 or 9 bus from outside Temple Meads to the top of Park Street and go to the museum, which is free and has lots of interesting things to look at inside. Then walk back down Park Street to the docks/Harbourside area.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 25, 2006)

Also, half way down park street, turn right and visit Cabot Tower and the park. You can look down on the whole of the centre. It's an oasis of peacfullness and greenery.

The city cente also used to have plants in it, but the brainless, greyminded fuck wits in the council thought Bristol would like to have a choking mock industrial wasteland as our centrepiece.

Although they have stuck a few weasilly pot plants in amongst the mess they've made, as if that makes a big difference.

The whole thing is jerry built too, have a look at the 'fountains' in the middle and you'll see that up close they're all wobbly and only have half the screws they should have....

rant   rant   rant


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 25, 2006)

alternatively get to the top of park street and turn left, 15 minutes walk or so through nice streets and past interesting shops and you're at the clifton suspension bridge. If you're feeling really flush (and i mean really flush) and the sun's shining, go to the avon gorge hotel and enjoy a pint on the terrace. 

Alternatively stick with cabot park then the waterfront. There's loads of nice places in bristol in fact, and it's all nicely compact so easy to get around.


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 25, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Go to Pieminister in Stokescroft
> Got to St Werburgs and wander around the city farm, marvel at the eco homes and have a pint at the Farm pub



Eco homes? ECO HOMES?

I wonder if I could persuade someone to build some eco homes in Weston-super-Mare?


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 25, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Aye but it has faster trains to London innit that don't trundle via Bath and Chippers.



Mmm.. except the last few times I have used the trains to Bristol from here, the one that went to Parkway was half an hour late.. where as the ones that went to Temple Meads were early...

No self respecting Bristolian uses Parkway, ffs!


----------



## Isambard (Apr 26, 2006)

Sweetie, some of us &SWers find changing at Taunton even quicker on occasion!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 26, 2006)

Now the thing about Parkway is that its just down road from where I work.


 So Misc if your coming over and need a lift into town from there. Aim for about 5 pm-ish and I can give you a lift


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 26, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Now the thing about Parkway is that its just down road from where I work.
> 
> 
> So Misc if your coming over and need a lift into town from there. Aim for about 5 pm-ish and I can give you a lift



People reveal the times at which they are present at the parkwaydian imposter station at their own peril


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 29, 2006)

what station is closer to emersons green- temple meads or parkway?


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2006)

Parkway


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 29, 2006)

cheers!


----------

